# Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich mache Anfang nächstes Jahr mein Angelschein und wollte nun sehr viel mit Boilies angeln.
Zuerst mal die Köder: 
Da wollte ich 3,5kg Boilies von Succesfull Baits die 
Traveller Red spicy Fish 18mm
Pop Up Octopus 16mm
*Popup Asafoetida 16mm* 
*Mais Pellets Baby Corn* 2,5 kg
*Popup Neon Weiss Scoberry* 16mm
Dann erst einmal die Mad D-fender 2 Rute und ne Magic runner lll gt5500 Rolle, nächstes Jahr kauf ich die Rute und Rolle dann nomma das ich 2 hab.
Dann n Bivvy, ne Liege das ganze Zubehör nen Boilie Wurfrohr und n Groundbaiter, n Funkbissanzeiger Set 
Und Banksticks mit Buzzer Bars.
Ist das so ok und was brauch ich noch ???
Gruß Marcel


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

1. Jo.
2. Erstmal nen plan vom ganzen ! #d


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Wieso n Plan  |kopfkrat
Und ich kenn mich da auch scho a weng aus |uhoh:


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> ...das ganze Zubehör...


Ohja!


Das soll man dir am besten mal eben alles beantworten?
Mach erstmal den Angelschein und dann siehst du weiter.
Bis nächstes Jahr ist noch eine Weile.
Liegen und sowas kannst du natürlich schonmal googlen.(Testberichte usw).
Dann kannst dir schonmal ein paar Sachen ins Auge fassen und denn schauste nächstes Jahr mal.
|wavey:

Edit/
hast du denn überhaupt schon auf Karpfen geangelt?


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich angel ja jezt schon.
Und ich angel schon länger, bin auch im Verein und konnte mir von einigen richtigen Profis vieles Beibringen lassen und Abschauen wie die alles so machen.
Gruß Marcel
PS: Mir gehts jezt erst mal da drum das ich n Plan von der Ausrüstung hab und dann ne Liste erstell wo drauf ich spar.
Und was würdet ihr mir noch empfelen was ich brauche ?




Rikked ja hab ich und schon gefangen aber auf Boilies hab ich noch nichts gefangen da ich noch nichts darüber wusste, ich hab mir aber jezt einiges beigebracht und recht viel Filme geschaut und einiges gelesen.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Also angelst du jetzt im Moment mit den Standardködern wie z-B.: Mais,Brot,Kartoffeln...?
Tja ich hab keine Ahnung ob du z.B. ein Wurfrohr brauchst.
Das ist davon abhängig wo bzw. wie weit draußen du angelst.
Für den Anfang würde ich mir nur Ruten,Rollen, evtl. Bissanzeiger,Rutenhalter usw. holen... eben die notwendigesten Sachen.
Nacher hast du gar keine Lust den unnötigen Kram mit zu schleppen oder die Angellei mit Bolie macht dir kein Spaß...
Ausgeben kannst du ein paar Hundert oder auch ein paar Tausend Euronen 
Geh die Sache ruhig an...


----------



## Pat 79 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Bis nächstes Jahr ist noch viel Zeit. Es bringt absolut nichts dir aktuell irgendwelche bestimmten Ruten oder Rollen zu Empfehlen da nächstes Jahr evtl. momentan zu teure Rollen oder Ruten bis dahin evtl. wesntlich günster sind.


Bis dahin kannst du dich hier etwas über die Grundlagen informieren :


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185942

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2859172&posted=1#post2859172

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94751



Viel Spass beim lesen.


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich kam mit meiner Rechnung auf ca. 650 plus minus 100
Ich will ja dieses Jahr schon die Karpfen jagen 
Halt leider nur mit einer Rute, weil ich nur nen Jugendschein hab.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Dann nehm eine gute Grundrute und eine feine Rolle.
Muss doch nicht gleich eine extra Karpfenrute sein oder?
Erstmal so Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich hab ja schon ein paar Erfahrungen und wollte jezt richtig einsteigen.
Und meine Frage war ja ob die Ausrüstung passt und was ich noch brauch.


----------



## lekdas (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Also, mein Einstieg in das "moderne Karpfenfischen" dauerte jetzt ca 3 Jahre und ich angle schon seit 25 und verdiene selber Geld usw. Meine List grad im Winter exkl. Futter hat meist einen Wert von 500€ und mehr. Bis dato hab ich mehrere Tausend reingesteckt. Aber das is ja fürn Anfang auch kein Muß, nur man sollte sich das bewusst machen, ob einem das auch auch wert ist.

Allein der Kleinkram oder sog. Zubehör macht nen riesen Betrag aus, weil man da auch am meisten Verschleiß hat und jeder Scheiß immer paar Euronen kostet. Also alles gut überlegen, vergleichen und abwägen.

Zu den von dir genannten Ruten kann ich nur sagen, dass die MAD Ruten ein relativ gute Wahl sind. Aber DAM lässt sich den Namen sehr gut bezahlen. Daher würde ich mich da nich so festlegen. Les da Testberichte, vergleiche auch im Laden. Aber halt dich bei den gängigen Onlineshops auf dem Laufenden, denn es gibt durchaus Ruten wie zB von Greys, die sind immerwieder im Angebot (Grad beim Wilkering für 80 das Stück). Aber gute und damit meist auch sehr teure Ruten brauchst du auch nur, wenn du weit wirfst. Wenn nicht oder gar ablegen mit dem Boot bringt dir eine große Ersparnis, weil du dann eben mit Low-Budget Ruten wie ich sie auch habe locker über die Runden kommst. 

VIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel wichtiger sind jedoch die Rollen, da darfst du auf keinen Fall sparen und mußt vorher noch genauer definieren, wie sehr du diese beanspruchst. Kauf die keine BigPits, wenn du nicht weiter als 100m von dir entfernst fischt. Aber trotzdem bleib bei den bewährten Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa und Okuma. Grad Shimanos sind wohl das nonplusultra in Sachen Robustheit.

Bivvys gibts auch riesige Unterschiede und zwar v.a. im Preis. Die Marken mit den besten Noten sind da wohl Ehmanns, Trakker und Aqua, aber auch sehr teuer. Wieder mußt du sehr genau abwägen, wie viele Nächte du da drin schläfst - umso mehr umso besser sollte das Material sein. Das gilt natürlich auch für alles, was du sonst für das Leben im Bivvy^^ brauchst, Liege, Kocher, Schlafsack usw usw. Hier sind die Preisunterschiede bzw- ersparnisse ganz nach dem individuellen Bedarf gigantisch. Du kannst da locker nen Tausender verbraten, aber bei guter Abwägung und Angeboten bleibts meist au bei der Hälfte. 

Kescher war zB ein Thema bei mir, was ich einfach falsch angegangen bin. Ich dachte, ich braucht keinen "sooo Teuren". Aber nachdem ich dann mir den ersten Stab beim Anfüttern mit der Kelle völlig zerlegt hatte, durfte ich wieder nachkaufen. Daher gilt bei eigtl Allem, kauf was Vernünftiges, sonst kaufst du mehrfach!

Wenn du beim Kleinkram sparen willst, dann lern die Rigs so gut zu binden, dass du es absolut drauf hast! Du mußt grad beim Binden vollstes Vertrauen haben, dann kannst du die Einzelteile wie Haken, Vorfach usw relativ günstig im Netz oder an Wühltischen kaufen.

So nun noch zum Futter, das mit Abstand wichtigste von allem! SB ist sehr beliebt und stellt gute Produkte her zu einem gutem Preis! Du darst aber nicht vergessen, dass es noch viel billiger geht! Du solltest auf jeden Fall Partikel und Pellets einbeziehen, die 1. sehr sehr fängig waren/sind/es immer sein werden und 2. wesentlich billiger als Murmeln. Diese kosten meist 5€/kg auch bei SB und davon versenkst du 3,50€ zum Füttern. 

ich geb dir mal so meine Sammlung an wichtigsten Bezugsquellen im Netz (ersetzt aber nie das Geschäft nebenan, wo man sich das Zeugs mal angucken kann):

www.carpfishing.com
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/index.php
www.gerlinger.de
www.angelsport.de

und natürlich

www.ebay.de^^

gruß


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok, danke :m
Ich erstell bis morgen mal ne Liste und stell sie online.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Pat 79 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hi,
lese dir mal den 2. Link durch den ich eben gepostet hab.
Ist wirklich gut geschrieben und alles erklärt.

Mal davon abgesehen, du machst dir schon gedanken um Köder etc., was ist mit Kescher, Schnur ,Matte und vorallem den ganzen Kleinteilen wie Safety Clips, Bleien, Haken u.s.w. die ebenfalls noch mal richtig ins Geld gehen.

Überlege dir bitte vorher noch mal bitte genau ob du das alles wirklich benötigst oder es nicht reicht auf einfache Weise weiter zu fischen. Mit den 2,5 kg Boilies ist es nicht getan, je nachdem wo du angelst musst du schon etwas mehr füttern um die fische an den Platz zu bekommen bzw. zu halten.
Da kommst du von einem Posten zum Anderen.
Und das geht doch wirklich ins Geld.

Der nächste Punkt ist das du jetzt noch jede Menge Geld investierst, in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht keine Lust mehr zum angeln hast da du dann lieber andere Sachen/Wesen jagst.
Mag dein das du das momentan anderst siehst aber ich hab das ganze selber durch oder auch bei vielen unserer Jungangler im Verein gesehen. Noch vor einem Jahr jedes Wochenende am Wasser, rufst du heute an und sagst es ist Jugendnachtangeln kommt nur : Ne ich geh auf ne Hausparty bei nem Kumpel.

Ich möchte dir die Sache nicht ausreden, denke nur genau darüber nach bevor du so viel Geld investierst.

Puhh, habs geschafft ohne "Damals", "Früher" oder "als ich in deinem Alter war" zu benutzen. :vik:


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok ich sags mal so ich bin einer der in jeder freien Sekunde angeln geht wenn einer unten am See ist.
Und es ist eig. mein einziges richtiges Hobby und über Kescher, Abhackmatte Safty Clips usw. usw. usw. hab ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Wie gesagt ich mach ne große Liste und stell sie morgen online.
Dann hoffe ich auch Verbesserungen der Liste und erweiterungen :vik:
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Pat 79 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok alles klar,

ging mir nicht anders bis dann diese gewissen Veränderungen kamen.


Und bitte,  es heist *Abhakmatte *ohne c* .* Oder willst du sie dir gleich am Wasser zubereiten ? :q

Dann schauen wir morgen noch mal.
Gute Nacht


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Bivvy WIWA-Fishing Angelzelt "The Dome" FS 2 Mann* 
*Liege ???? (Ich bin 1,90 und wiege ca. 100kg also bitte stabil  )
Banksticks ???? (Gut und günstig  )
Funkbissanzeiger ??? (Dachte so an ca. 100€)
Swinger ( Bekomm ich billig 3st. für 12€ )
Rute Mad D-fender 2 3,6m 3lbs
Rolle Magic Runner lll gt5500
Schnur Super Gline 0,33 ????
Saftey Clips Bekomm ich billig beim Dealer 
Bleie " " " " "
Rigs " " " " "
Köder Succesfullbaits Red spicy fish 18mm Traveller 3,5kg
Köder " Popup Octopus 16mm
Köder " " Asafoetida 16mm
Köder " Mais Pellets Baby Corn 2,5kg
Köder " " Neon Weiß Scobery
Kescher Mad D-fender 2 
Abhakmatte ?? (Möglichst billig bitte)


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

wie der rest schon sagte ist das kein kleines unterfangen aber hier vlt als tip weiß nicht was sie sonst so kosten aber da hast du gleich zwei stk http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...2ft-300lb-PAARPREIS_c90-196-197_p11898_x2.htm


----------



## lekdas (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



Franky D schrieb:


> wie der rest schon sagte ist das kein kleines unterfangen aber hier vlt als tip weiß nicht was sie sonst so kosten aber da hast du gleich zwei stk http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...2ft-300lb-PAARPREIS_c90-196-197_p11898_x2.htm



Sehr gutes Angebot! Das meinte ich mit Vergleichen!


----------



## kroatiaboy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich hol dieses Jahr erst eine Rute plus Rolle.
Also erweitert oder verändert die Liste.
Aber denkt bitte dran das ich Schüler bin


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

joa dann schaust mal wieter auf der seite gibts dort auch einzeln zu nem wie ich denke rehct guten preis


----------



## lekdas (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Bivvy WIWA-Fishing Angelzelt "The Dome" FS 2 MannLiege ???? (Ich bin 1,90 und wiege ca. 100kg also bitte stabil  )
> Banksticks ???? (Gut und günstig  )
> Funkbissanzeiger ??? (Dachte so an ca. 100€)


wird schwer!



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Swinger ( Bekomm ich billig 3st. für 12€ )


hört sich nich gut an!, Die Dinger sollten schon etwas variabel und stabil sein!



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Rute Mad D-fender 2 3,6m 3lbs


Find ich nicht die beste Wahl!



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Rolle Magic Runner lll gt5500


Gibt mit Sicherheit bessere Rollen!



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Schnur Super Gline 0,33 ????


Dreamtackle Supertouch oder Shimano Technium



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Saftey Clips Bekomm ich billig beim Dealer
> Bleie " " " " "
> Rigs " " " " "
> Köder Succesfullbaits Red spicy fish 18mm Traveller 3,5kg
> ...


Find ich als Futter erstmal etwas wenig! Ist bei mir nichmal die Menge für eine Session!



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Kescher Mad D-fender 2


Gut, gibts beim Gerlinger für 30€



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Abhakmatte ?? (Möglichst billig bitte)


Tja, da gehn die Meinungen weit auseinander

Basti


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

wird alles schwer die frage ist eben ob es gut un dgünstig bringt oder ob man letztlich da man schund gekauft hat und dies erst später feststellt und dann zweimal kauft... es gibt sicherlich genug equipment was in diesen preisbereichen liegt die frage ist eben ob das auf lange zeit hin gut ist


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Lekdas wäre nett wenn du bei allen was besseres hinschreibst und ned bloß ja is ned gut usw. 
Besonders weil ich Schüler bin und keine 1000 euro habe oder so.
Und ja wenn ich mal was 2 mal kaufe is ned sooooo schlimm auser es is hald liege oder Bivvy.

Und dann hab ich noch ein Anliegen:
Ich brauche Vorschläge für 2 Funkbissanzeiger mit einer Funkbox und 2 Swinger die beim Biss Nachts leuchten.


----------



## mani_46 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Bissanzeiger würde ich dir die empfehlen werden überall gelobt und sind top 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...t-2-Bissanzeiger-Funkbox_c85-86_p11420_x2.htm 
oder die hier
http://www.tackleszene.at/BRichi-Falcon-STL-Digital-Funk-Set-BLUE-Set

mit

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Fox-illuminated-Carp-Hanger-gruen-Swinger_p8673_x2.htm

Rute nim die MAD D FENDER aber in 2,75 lbs!

Schnur einen 0,35 Shimano Technium!

Rolle eine Tica Sportera (5007 meine Meinung) die habe ich auch und ist toll!
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/rollen/tica-angelrollen/tica-sportera-sr.htm

und ich würde den rod pot nehmen
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Prologic-LUX-Rod-Pod-3er-Pod-Hammerpreis_c89-416_p8355_x2.htm

Das kann ich dir Empfehlen und du wirst glücklich sein 

Zwecks den Ködern würde ich mir noch viel zeit lassen und viel lesen hier im 
Forum man kann sehr viel selber machen zu wenig geld und das ist nichts schlechter als die gekauften sachen!


MFG


----------



## Freiwind (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hallo Marcel,

geh anders vor!!! 



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte nun sehr viel mit Boilies angeln
> Leg dich nicht so fest, denn wenn angeln nur aus Boilies besteht, kann es als Anfänger ganz schön langweilig werden. Schau erstmal ob es überhaupt deines ist!
> 
> ...



Ich weis nicht wie dein Geldbeutel aussieht, aber meiner hatte die 500-600 Euro damals nicht.

LG Benni


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hi, 

bei dem ganzen Zeug hier:
Pop Up Octopus 16mm
Popup Asafoetida 16mm 
Mais Pellets Baby Corn 2,5 kg
Popup Neon Weiss Scoberry 16mm
sehe ich Einsparpotential.


Welches ich in eine anständige Abhakmatte und (eventuell einen Sack Mais) investieren würde (sofern Du zukünftig überhaupt alleine fischen wirst/darfst...)

Grüße JK


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Fuer die shimano techium waere ich zu geizig. Den dfender 2 kescher kann ich empfehlen, hatte noch keine problems auch nicht wenn Ich den stab zum baiten genutzt habe. Die trend bissanzeiger sind bei mir auch im einsatz ohne probleme. Warum brauchst du beleuchtete swinger abgesehen vom optischen effekt seh ich darin keinen nutzen. Schau mal in der bucht bei ullidulli, hat auch gute und guenstige sachen, z.b. abhakmatten und wiegeschlingen. Was koeder angeht wuerde ich auf groessere mengen partikel und nur wenige boilies setzen, da du als schueler nicht so viel geld hast. Mit 2,5kg boilies kommt man an manchen gewaessern nicht weit. Wir haben zu 2 ca 150kg partikel und ca 50kg boilies eingeplant fuer einen zeitraum von ca 3 monaten. An unserem gewaesser kommt man damit gut durch


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Also, dann werd ich mal paar Empfehlungen raushauen:

Erstmal find ichs witzig, dass dei B.Richi Falcons baugleich zu meinen von "Sunridge" sind und von Yaris gabs die auch schonmal, nur wesentlich billiger. Aber sind absolut zu empfehlen, aber preislich würd ich zu dem anderen Yaris Set tendieren für nen Fuffi! Das gibts ebenfalls baugleich von DAM fürs doppelte!

In Sachen Bivvy und Co. ist diese Seite zu empfehlen:

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Zelte-Brollys-Schirme

Relativ günstig und laut Berichten auch gut! Ich hab mir zB hier übers Board ein gebrauchtes Ehmanns Bivvy für nen Hunni gekauft, was neu das dreifache Kostet. Grad bei Markenfirmen wie Ehmanns kriegt man alle Teile, falls da was nich mehr in Ordnung ist. Heringe kriegt man ja eh überall! Guck dir da auch die Liegen an!

Ruten kommt aufs Budget an und wie ich schon gesagt habe auf die Beanspruchung! Wirst du weit, dann die hier:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/16240

wirfst du nicht so weit:

http://www.carpfishing.de/advanced_...lack Widow Carp 12 ft - 3,00 lb - Modell 2010

Rollen ist ebenfalls stark abhängig von deinen Bedürfnissen, aber viele Berichte empfehlen diese hier:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/9959

bei mir wars zB so, dass ich die Schnurfassung der Okuma nicht benötige und sowieso eher ein Daiwafan bin:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Freilaufrollen/893/Daiwa_Rolle_Regal_Plus_BRi_3500_AB_Art_Nr_10141_352/38483

Kescher ist gut! Mein Dfender gibt aber langsam den Geist auf, weil ich ihn auch hauptsähclich mit der Kelle benutze!

Futter kriegst du ausser Boilies hier alles und in bester Qualität:

www.common-baits.de


Boilies gehn gut ins Geld und daher würd ichs mir echt überlegen, auf die zu verzichten oder sich die mal zusätzlich zu kaufen, wenn mal n Fuffi von der Oma zu Ostern oder so kommt!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Was mir grad zum thema boilies eingefallen ist, schau mal nach den pennys von cockbaits. Laut berichten ein sehr faeniger freezer fuer wenig geld. Habe gestern mal 5kg bestellt zum testen


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok danke erstmal :m
Mani_46 ich glaub du hast vergessen das ich ein Schüler bin |kopfkrat
Warum die D-fender in 2,75lbs ?????

Freiwind so wie du es beschreibst hab ich bis jezt geangelt #6
Und ich wollte jezt halt richtig einsteigen.
Und des Geld bekomm ich auch nur weil ich zufällig einen kleinen Job über 3 Monate Angeboten haben bekomme.

JKC die Köder werden nochmal überdacht, da ich aber aufjedenfall mit Boilies angeln will, aber auch mit Partikeln.

Dr.Kalamaris, die Swinger will ich weil ich sie einfach geil finde :vik:

Lekdas, können die Boilies für den Preis was sein ????  Und die successfullbaits sind ja auch ned viel teurer. Ich bin hald von denen überzeugt.
Wie fandest du das von mir gepostete Bivvy ???
Gruß Marcel


PS: Ich freue mich auf neue Anregungen :vik:


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Gerade wenn du sagst, dass du eh wenig geld hast, investier es in sinnvollere dinge als leuchtende swinger, die leuchten eh nur beim biss und da wirst du nicht grossartig drauf achten, weil du anderes im kopf hast. 
Bei boilies ist der preis leider oft als nicht ausschlaggeben, du kannst dir boilies fuer 15€/kg kaufen und durchgehend blanken und dafuer mit boilies fuer 3€/kg fangen. Kommt aufs gewaesser und den geschmack der fische an. Wie gesagt, schau dir ma die pennys an, ohne konservierungsmittel und anscheinend top zutaten, meine kamen heut morgen, werd sie mir nach dem arbeiten erst mal anscheuen


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ja mal schauen.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,

wenn Du schon weißt wo Du fischen willst dann schreib doch mal was das für ein Gewässer ist. Also Größe und wie weit dort deine Angelplätze vom Ufer entfernt sind und was und wie dort von den anderen "Profis" angefüttert wird.

Es bringt doch nichts, wenn Du jetzt das Geld in Zelt, Liege,  Funkbißanzeiger und was weis ich steckst, Du dann aber nicht weist wie Du dein Futter zum Spod bekommst weil die meisten 60 Meter und weiter entfernt liegen oder kein Geld mehr für Futter hast weil Du dein ganzes Geld in ein paar KG Boilies und Campingartikel "investiert" hast.

Zuerst würde ich die wichtigen Sachen zum Angeln selber kaufen bzw. abklären und dann ist die Campingausrüstung dran....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rxbinhx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch ein wenig beim Futter einsparen.
Setze am Anfang auf eine Mischung aus gekochtem Hartmais (billig in jedem Raifeisenmarkt), Frolic und Boilies. So kannst du die Kosten für das Futter drücken.

Außerdem müssen die teuersten Boilies nicht immer die Fängigsten sein 
Ich habe meine bisher größten Karpfen auf die billigsten Boilies gefangen die ich bis jetzt hatte. Waren Starbaits für 3,60 € pro Kg.


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

welche Boilies meinst du?

Das WIWA Dome? Wenn ja, das is ok, solang du allein drin bist! Zu zweit wirds eng! Das Overwrap is sehr geil nur etwas teuer!


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Cyberpeter, es sind 3 Vereinsseen von meinem Angelverein.
Mit dem neuen Tackle angle ich am grüßten See.
Wie kann man hier Bilder online stellen. ??

Robinho, ja Hartmais will ich eh kaufen.


----------



## Carp_Stalker (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

hi,

also ich muss mal sagen..einige Vorschläge hier sind absolut unnütz!

denk doch bitte daran ,dass dir selbst das teuerste Equipment nicht zwangsläufig mehr Fisch bringen wird.

Der Markt ist im Bereich Karpfenangeln dermaßen mit überteuerten Artikeln überschwemmt, dass man vor allem als Einsteiger schnell den Überblick verlieren kann. 

Viele werden hier derart von Werbeversprechungen und Fotos potenzieller Riesenfische verblendet, dass sie nicht mehr merken was richtig und vernünftig ist.

In deinem Alter musst du keine 650€ auf einen Schlag fürs Karpfenfischen ausgeben. Klar ist es toll, ein eigenes Bivvy, RodPod, Liege und dergleichen zu besitzen. Aber wenn dir dieses Hobby wirklich was bedeutet, wirst du später noch viele Möglichkeiten haben dein Tackle zu verbessern, vor allem auch in finanzieller Hinsicht. 

Natürlich möchte ich nicht alle deine Vorschläge schlecht reden aber vllt denkst du nochmal darüber nach und lässt dir das alles durch den Kopf gehen.

Wichtig für den Anfang sind vor allem:



ein ordentlich großer Kescher (der vorgeschlagene dürfte ok sein)
eine stablie Grundrute mit ordentlich Rückrat(vllt hast du ja sogar eine?!)
Freilaufrolle wäre nicht schlecht- nimm ruhig was im Einsteigersegment- wir haben alle mal klein angefangen!
was weiches und fischschonendes zum Abhaken(muss nich immer ne Karpfenmatte sein.. |uhoh
ordentliche Monofile in ausreichender stärke ab 5kg Tragkraft (egal was du holst, kontrolliere einfach regelmäßig auf raue stellen und ersetze sie!)
vllt E-Bissanzeiger für längere Sessions (und ja, die Bremse,bzw der Freilauf können auch verdammt laut sein )
Kleinkram: Bleie, Haken, Vorfachmaterial - erstmal mit wenig anfangen und ausprobieren, was funktioniert !
Swinger kannst du dir selbst aus Ü-Eiern und Angelsehne basteln
Futter: auch ganz wichtig, hol dir nicht zu viel unterschiedliche Sorten für den Anfang, eine Tüte SB Boilies zum probieren und ansonsten kannst du mit gequollenem Taubenfutter oder Hartmais füttern, Frag einfach bei ner Mühle oder Futterhandel in der Nähe (wie du den Mais richtig behandelst, kannst du du hier in gefühlten 2 Mio. Threads nachlesen :q ) Die Bolies kannst du ja ausschließlich als Hakenköder benutzen und nur wenig davon anfüttern.  // Irgendwann wirst du schon merken, ob der Köder läuft oder nicht, wenn nich, kannst du ja mit der Zeit immer neue Sachen ausprobieren.
Nach meiner Berechnung dürfte das so zwischen 260-300 Euros kosten (inklusive neuer Rute!) ..


Viel wichtiger ist es, viel Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen, die Fische zu beobachten , Sachen auszutesten und Erfahrung zu sammeln. Wenn du dir in dem Bereich Mühe gibst, kannst du auch ohne teures Tackle die ersten großen Karpfen fangen.


na ich hoffe mal , dass dir der Beitrag ein wenig weiterhilft!


schöne Grüße


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ja geholfen hast du mir schon.
Ich besitze eine 2,7m Grundrute und ne Cormaxx Br-3500 5A.
Hatte leztes Jahr n 8pf. Schuppi auf n Aalhaken voll mit Mais 
Aber ich bin hald einer der wenn er nen richtgen Schein hat sehr oft drausen ist und mit sicherheit auch 10 Ansitze a einer Woche macht, also ich wäre halt immer unten und da ist ne Liege und n Bivvy schon von Vorteil.
Desweiteren weiß ich das ich noch länger angel werde und daher wollte ich halt ne gescheite Karpfenausrüstung kaufen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Cyberpeter, es sind 3 Vereinsseen von meinem Angelverein.
> Mit dem neuen Tackle angle ich am grüßten See.
> Wie kann man hier Bilder online stellen. ??
> 
> Robinho, ja Hartmais will ich eh kaufen.



Bilder brauchen wir keine - wichtig ist:

1. Wie groß ist der See (ha) ?
2. Wie weit sind deine Spods vom Ufer weg?
3. Wie bekommst Du dein Futter dahin?

Davon hängt viel ab, was für eine Rute bzw. Rolle Du brauchst, ob Du bei weiten Entfernung wenn kein Boot da ist einen Groundbaiter oder gar eine Spodrute brauchst, oder es mit PVA oder Method probierst, was für Futter usw.

Es macht z.B. keinen Sinn, wenn die meisten deiner Angelplätze auf 70-80 Meter sind und Du nichts hast sich 20 KG Hartmais o. Weizen zu kaufen - wie bekommst Du den auf den Spod?

Also bevor Du wild einkaufst erstmal die Rahmenbedingungen klären.


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Also des Futter würde ich mit nem Groundbaiter und n Boilie Rohr rausbekommen.
Ich weiß leider ned wieviel ha der See hat 
Spots sind denk ich so 60-70m


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Spots sind denk ich so 60-70m



Hast Du das schon mal probiert?

Wie willst Du Mais und Weizen, der nichts wiegt mit einem Goundbaiter auf 60-70 Meter bringen?

Einzige Möglichkeit Teigkugeln zu machen und den Mais dort mit einzuarbeiten oder Mais in Kugeln einfieren. Aber auch dann werden 70 Meter schon sehr grenzwertig vorallem wenn Du einigermaßen genau anfüttern willst und mußt.


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ja so mit Teigkugeln hatte ich es vor.
Wenn ich den Vorsatnd vom See mal See frag ich ihn bzg. ha :m
Ich mach heute nochmal ne neue Liste.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Probier es erstmal aus ob Du da auch hinkommst !

Wenn ja ok, wenn nicht mußt Du dir eine Alternative überlegen und dann auch entsprechend einkaufen.

Wie füttern denn die anderen an?


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Mit ner Futterrakete, Boilierohr und Groundbaiter
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Mit nem groundbaiter auf 70m zu kommen wird schwer, ich komm max auf ca30-40m mit teigkugeln. Und selbst auf 30m macht es keinen spass 5kg partikel zu fuettern. Auch mit spodruten machen die mengen kein spass, kannst du ein boot nutzen? Falls ja waere das zum fuettern super


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,

probier erstmal den Groundbaiter vielleicht von jemand aus, ob er Dir von der Entfernung reicht - da habe ich bedenken. 

Wenn es nicht reicht würde ich mal schauen, ob Du nicht eine günstige Rute herbekommst die man als Spodrute für Futterraketen "mißbrauchen" kann - Du mußt ja keine Rekordentfernungen überwinden. Eine andere "günstigere" Variante für die weiter entfernten Spods, wo Du mit dem Groundbaiter nicht hinkommst wäre Method Feeder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lW5uqnK0Gw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp3F1FX31DQ

Da solltest Du beim Rutenkauf aber auf eine etwas kräftigere Rute achten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

@Carp-Stalker:

1. hast du völlig recht damit, dass er möglichst viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen sollte, damit er die "Essenz" des Angelns erlernt. Erste Erfahrungen hat er ja bereits gemacht und er scheint sehr motiviert zu sein. 

2. Marcel ist einer der gaaaaaaanz wenigen Jungangler hier im Board, die einen vernünftigen Thread bzw. eine vernünftige Frage in gutem Deutsch gestellt haben. Da haben dann auch viele Lust zu antworten und gehen speziell auch auf seine Wünsche ein! (Sollte mal erwähnt sein) Er hat genau aufgelistet, was er sich vorstellt und darauf sind hier einige eingeganen. Das du dann mit dem Argument kommst, dass er nicht so viel Geld ausgeben braucht, is zwar nich verkehrt, aber schrammt doch am Thema vorbei! Er hat auch schon betont, dass er kein Ü-Ei-Swinger will. Ein Bivvy gehört nunmal dazu in der heutigen Zeit und ihm irgendwas Weiches als Matte zu empfehlen halte ich für nicht grad clever.

@Marcel:
Cyber hat völlig recht damit, dass du mitm Groundbaiter wohl Probleme kriegen wirst bei der Distanz. Sowas is ganz wichtig vorher zu wissen. Ansonsten wirst du um ne Rocket wohl nicht rumkommen, die du aber mit normalen Material nicht all zu oft werfen wirst, weil dir alles davonfliegt irgendwann.


----------



## Firehawk81 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Um mit dein Groundbait-Partikel-Mix auf 50m+ zu kommen, fällt mir nur eine Anti-Tangle-Spirale mit einer 2,75lbs Rute ein. Aber da 5Kg zum Anfüttern hin zu bekommen ist schon etwas mühsam.


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Dr.Kalamaris, ich darf leider kein Boot nutzen.


cyberpeter, ich habe eine Rute die ich dafür verwenden könnte, also für Futterraketen.Soll ich eine 2,75 oder 3,00lbs Rute kaufen ?
Ich will halt auch mal n PVA Säckchen dranhängen oder ein bisschen Teig ums Blei kneten.

Lekdas, danke für das gute Feedback. Ich kann mich für deine ganzen wirklich nützlichen Antworten nur bedanken :m

Firehawk81, ich glaub da hast du versammt recht 


Nun ein paar Fragen:
Reicht es wenn man 500g Boilies und ein wenig Partikel füttert ??

Gibt es eine Wiegematte die man als Karpfensack und als Abhakmatte nutzen kann ?

Gruß Marcel

PS: Gegen Abend kommt ne neue überarbeitete Liste, da ich noch ne Torte für den GB von meiner Mum morgen machen muss


----------



## Carp_Stalker (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

@ lekdas : 
1.
Ich finde nicht, dass es am Thema vorbeischrammt, einem Jungangler zu erklären, dass er nicht Unmengen an Geld aufeinmal ausgeben muss. Von anderen Usern wird er ja schon ermutigt noch mehr aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Da muss auch mal jemand dagegen halten! Letztendlich zählt der Fisch, den man fängt und den interessierts die Bohne was man so für Tackle stehn hat!

2. 
Zwecks der Abhakmatte, habe ich nicht umsonst fischfreundliches und weiches Material empfohlen, sowas kann man sich im Notfall auch selber zusammenbasteln. Hauptsache der Fisch wird vor Schaden bewahrt! - war ja nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag

3. 
Ü-Ei-Swinger sind Top: Gewicht einstellbar, und sie leuchten im Dunkeln..(wenn man ein Knicklicht reinsteckt) - das wollte er doch oder nich ? :q

nagut, ich werde mich mal nicht weiter in der Richtung auslassen, letztendlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wieviel er fürs geliebte Hobby investiert!


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> cyberpeter, ich habe eine Rute die ich dafür verwenden könnte, also für Futterraketen.Soll ich eine 2,75 oder 3,00lbs Rute kaufen ?
> Ich will halt auch mal n PVA Säckchen dranhängen oder ein bisschen Teig ums Blei kneten.



Angaben wie 2,75lbs oder 3 lbs sind nicht bei allen Ruten gleich. Das heißt wo beim Hersteller A die 3lbs Version nötig wäre reicht beim Hersteller B die 2,75 lbs Version.

Bei der Rute würde, wenn Du es mit der Größe der PVA Säckchen nicht übertreibst auch die 2,75 lbs Version reichen:
https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/16240/41
Da mußt Du aber schnell bestellen, die dürften bald alle weg sein bei dem Preis.



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Nun ein paar Fragen:
> Reicht es wenn man 500g Boilies und ein wenig Partikel füttert ??



Das ist eine Vorgehensweise, wenn man sehr viele Kleinfische und Brassen im Wasser hat, die Karpfen Partikel zwischenzeitlich meiden oder man zuviel Geld hat... 
Im Ernst. Bei den vielen Gewässern ist es nicht nötig 500g pro Ansitz zu versenken. Selbst günstige Boilies kosten zwischen 3-4 € je KG. Wenn Du pro Ansitz 500g anfütterst und mehre male pro Woche angeln gehen willst ... Außerdem sind Boilies nicht unbedingt das Topfutter wenn es darum geht Karpfen anzulocken und 500g sind je nach Karpfenbestand schnell weg. Was dann ... nachfüttern.

Hast Du nicht viele Kleinfische und Brassen im Gewässer dann dürfte, zumindest für den Anfang ein Mix aus Hallibutpellets und vorallem Partikeln (Mais, Weizen usw. ) vermutlich die besten Ergebnisse erzielen und vorallem deinen Geldbeutel schonen. Partikelmixe kosten 1,00-1,50 €, beim Bauern vielleicht noch weniger,  Pellets unter 2 € je kg zumindest bei größeren Mengen. Parikel sind, vorallem wenn sie gären, ein wahrer Karpfenmagnet und halten die Karpfen lange am Platz weil sie sich die kleinen Dinger ja erst "zusammensuchen" müssen. Ein weiteres günstiges Topfutter aber eher für längere Ansitze sind Kürbiskern- oder Weizenkeimplatten die über mehrere Tage kleine Futterpartikel abgeben oder wenn Du eine Brauerei in der Nähe hast Treber. Letzeres kann in manchen Gewässer zu einem wahren Freschrausch führen. Das Zeug hält sich bloß nicht lange also schnell verbrauchen.

Weitere gute Ideen und Angebote bzgl. Parikel findest Du hier:
http://www.common-baits.com/index.php

Als Hakenköder kannst Du ja Boilies, Mais oder Tigernüsse verwenden.


Gruß Peter


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



Carp_Stalker schrieb:


> @ lekdas :
> 1.
> Ich finde nicht, dass es am Thema vorbeischrammt, einem Jungangler zu erklären, dass er nicht Unmengen an Geld aufeinmal ausgeben muss. Von anderen Usern wird er ja schon ermutigt noch mehr aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. Da muss auch mal jemand dagegen halten! Letztendlich zählt der Fisch, den man fängt und den interessierts die Bohne was man so für Tackle stehn hat!
> 
> ...



Zu 1.

Ich bin da eigtl deiner Meinung, aber Marcel geht schon in die richtige Richtung und kauft relativ preisbewusst. Auch wurde hier nur Tackle empfohlen, was wirklich im unteren Preissegment anzusiedeln ist. Ein Bivvy kriegste halt kaum unter 150€, ausser du kaufst dir ein normales Wurfzelt (was du wohl meintest). Das hat jedoch auch seine Nachteile in Sachen Wetterbeständigkeit und v.a. Platzangebot.

Zu 2.

Da setzt du deine Kentnisse der Beschaffenheit einer selbstgebastelteten Matte als Grundlagen voraus. Ich will Marcel jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich glaubs eher nicht, dass er da genauso bewandert ist wie du.

Zu 3.

Die Dinger sollen doch erst leuchten, wenns ab geht! :vik:


----------



## Carp_Stalker (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



lekdas schrieb:


> Die Dinger sollen doch erst leuchten, wenns ab geht! :vik:



Na wenn wir schon so anfangen, könnte man sein Zelt noch mit Lichterketten schmücken und an den Bissanzeiger koppeln. :m

Ich mecker jetzt nicht mehr rum, wer viel Geld ausgeben möchte, soll es auch tun ^^. Die Hersteller freun sich


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



Carp_Stalker schrieb:


> Na wenn wir schon so anfangen, könnte man sein Zelt noch mit Lichterketten schmücken und an den Bissanzeiger koppeln. :m
> 
> Ich mecker jetzt nicht mehr rum, wer viel Geld ausgeben möchte, soll es auch tun ^^. Die Hersteller freun sich



Du bist nich auf dem Laufenden^^:

http://www.amazon.de/DAM-MAD-FSX-FUNKBISSAN-INTELLIGENT/dp/B000OOH546


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Neue Liste:

Bivvy: WIWA-Fishing Angelzelt "The Dome" FS 2 Mann 179,00€
Liege: Kein Plan (Bitte um Vorschläge bin 190cm und sie sollte meine 100kg aushalten
Banksticks : Kein Plan 
Bissanzeiger: Kein Plan
Swinger: Kein Plan
Rute: Mad D-Fender 2 3,60m 3lbs 50€
Rolle: Anaconda Magic Runner III GT 5500 40€ 
Schnur: Super G-Line 0,33mm 5€
Kescher: Mad D-Fender 2 50€
Abhakmatte: Kein Plan 
Wiegesack: Kein Plan
Karpfensack: Bekomm ich beim Tackledealer fürn 10er
Köder: Succesfull Baits und Partikel 
Boilierohr: Bitte um Vorschläge (dachte an 20mm)
Groundbaiter: Tackledealer
Zubehör : Tackledealer
 
*Lekdas, ist dass das Set wo die Bivvylampe beim Biss leuchtet ??
Gruß Marcel*


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

ja!

Den Kescher bekommste locker für weniger!

Stehst du so auf MAD?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Neue Liste:
> 
> Bivvy: WIWA-Fishing Angelzelt "The Dome" FS 2 Mann 179,00€
> Hab nen Brolly von WiWa, welchen es aber inzw nimmer gibt und bin super zufrieden damit, mein kumpel hat den brolly welche wiwa momentan verkauft und ist auch super zufrieden, die haben super produkte zu keinen überzogenen preisen. hab auch ne liege und nen stuhl von denen, die liege wäre für dich zu unbequem, werd mir auch ne neue kaufen nach 1ner saison weil sie für meine 186cm und 75kg ein wenig zu kurz ist
> ...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

kroatiaboy... da hätte ich was für dich... ich persönlich halte von sowas überhaupt nichts...ist halt was für die kiddies ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnT6jjXvqCg&feature=related


----------



## mani_46 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Was kannst den ausgeben fur 

rolle rute schnur bissanzeiger swinger 

rute die dam ich wùrde bei deinen wurfweiten die 2,75 lbs nehmen wegen dem ausschlitzen zur schnur die shimano technium und rolle die tica sportera. bissanzeiger die yaris und billige swinger dazu


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Lekdas, ja Mad is scho ne geile Marke, genauso wie Anaconda und Successfullbaits :vik:
Dr.Kalamaris, danke für die Mühe #6

Anaconda1983, ist scho ewigst geil, kostet aber glaub ich um die 200 € |abgelehn

Auser ich bekomm des Set gebraucht für n hunni :q

mani-46 so ca. 200 € muss noch a weng sparn weil mein job erst am 7 märz beginnt. #t


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Habt ihr noch mehr vorschläge ?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

DAM verlangt allein dafür das MAD draufsteht bestimmt 20-30% mehr, als vergleichbare Hersteller.

Daher würd ich mich nicht davon verleiten lassen und grad die Ruten sind mMn nicht der Brüller.

Die FSX kosten mit Lampe wirklich 200€, aber da is die Lampe halt mit dabei und ich find das echt cool gemacht! 

@Mani:

Bei nem Testkurvenunterschied von 0,25 lbs schlitzt dir kein Karpfen aus!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ja, das sein lassen und richti... äh sorry,... anders angeln 
http://www.classycatchers.de/
http://www.dickwalker.co.uk/
http://www.buecher.de/shop/buecher/.../-/products_products/detail/prod_id/24843303/


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

hät da noch zwei sachen aber leider ohne eigene erfahrungsberichte dazu bin ich eben beim stöbern drauf gestoßen
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Daiwa-Karpfenanglerset-BR-b-7-Teile-B-49959p.html

und wenns kein banksticks sein müssen sonder auch ein pod sein darf
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Behr-Rod-Pod-Aluminium-Funk-Bissanzeigerset-Specimen-51221p.html

wie gesgat beim stöbern halt gefunden


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Franky D, wohnst du in der Nähe vom Schirmer, weil des is mein Tackledealer.
Und danke, weil der erste Link ist recht interessant
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

das sind echt klasse Angebote! Einzig die 4bein Liege taugt nix...


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Franky D, wohnst du in der Nähe vom Schirmer, weil des is mein Tackledealer.
> Und danke, weil der erste Link ist recht interessant
> Gruß Marcel


 

relativ in der nähe ne gute stunde heute kam wieder ein päckchen mit der post:m schirmer ist eigendlich neben am und wenns etwas spezieller werden soll cmw so mein haupt dealer bin ich auch sehr zurfieden mit der beratung und service die jungs sind echt fähig


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich bin in 20min im Laden  
Perfekte Beratung usw. usw. usw. usw.  
Die Kerls sind TOP


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

na dann würde ich doch mal sagen nix wie hin da und am besten zu uwe und beraten lassen aund auch genau nachfragen ;-)


----------



## kroatiaboy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ja, hab ich die Woche noch vor 
Den Katalog und die Sonderliste kann ich ja eh scho auswendig 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Franky D (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

na dann kannst du dir das ganze ja mal anschauen ebenso die sachen die ich dir noch gezeigt hab


----------



## kroatiaboy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hatte jemand noch tipps von guten und günstigem Tackle ?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hier mal der Link zum Kescher für 30€:

http://www.gerlinger.de/kescher_landehilfen/48/dam_mad_d_fender_kescher_42_quot_8222042_/38487/


----------



## Oeschi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

So nur mal als kleinen Denkanstoß, 
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit bei ...y ne schöne kleine Abhakmatte für nen Euro geschossen. 
Es ist die Quantum Unhookinkmat. Die Matte ist gerade öfters zu haben.
Das Ding ist zwar nicht mit den aktuellen "Profi" teilen zu vergleichen, ist aber sehr praktisch zu transportieren. 
Nutze das Ding für kurz Ansitze mit kleinem Tackle und zum Stalken.


----------



## kroatiaboy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok danke hat sonst noch jemand was ?
Viel leicht auch gebrauchtes Tackle ?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

hallo marcel,

ein tipp von mir... bestelle alles bei einem so gut es geht, du suchst erstmal ein shop aus der zumindest zu 90% deiner sachen hat... bei M&R angeln kauf ich immer ein, du stellst dir eine einkaufsliste zusammen was du bei dennen kaufen möchtest... rufst an bei dennen, sind sehr nett ;-)

und kannst offen mit dennen trüber reden was da noch an preise geht, natürlich eh mehr du kaufst umso mehr kannst du den preis drücken...

aber da muss es natürlich bei 600 euro aufwärts gehen... ich spreche hier jetzt nicht um 100 euro beträge ;-) 

und noch was... kauf kein schrott, nicht alles was billig ist, ist super!

spare lieber ein bis zwei monate mehr, gehe öffters mal die oma besuchen oder beim einkaufen helfen usw... vielleicht dem papa mal das auto saugen oder abwaschen und kauf dir eine anständige ausrüstung!

sonst wirst du alles nochmals doppelt nach halben oder einem jahr kaufen, und das wäre natürlich bitter!!

so jetzt hoffe ich mal, das ich dir bisschen geholfen habe...

viel spass 

und einen gruss ;-)


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok, danke Anaconda  :m
Ist eigentlich die Mad D-Fender 2 oder die Anaconda Rokkie Carp oder Base besser ???
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rxbinhx (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich kaufe auch immer beim M&R ein.
Habe mir dort meine ersten Karpfenruten gekauft! 2 Shimano Catana 2,75lbs für je 50Euro und ich bin heute noch mit den beiden voll zufrieden!! Kannst ja mal dort anrufen und fragen ob sie die noch haben....


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

also schau her marcel....

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-Sabre-X-Spod-Karpfenrute_2398.html

super rute, da kannst eine kaufen...liegt zwar nicht in deinem preis, aber wie gesagt lege lieber bisschen was drauf dann hast super sachen!

dann kescher...

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-Defender-42-inch_708.html

was rod pod angeht, das brauchst am anfang nicht... das fängt auch den fisch nicht..wenn ich dir einen jetzt von fox oder sonst welche aussuche für paar hundert euro, da reichen auch vollkommen banksticks!

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Longbow-Karpfenrollen_2630.html

also rolle würde ich dir okuma empfehlen, was preisleistung top ist...klar gibt es shimano rollen die super sind, ich habe die shimano big baitrunner xt long cast also die ganz neue version...habe sie zwar noch nicht gefischt, wird sich aber noch raus stellen... sonst geht sie zurück an den händler wieder! ;-)

also schau einfach was du willst, stelle zusammen alles und dann per email nachfragen oder per tel. sind super nett die jungs da und helfen dir auch gern weiter!!


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok danke :m
Aber nun noch mal ne Frage ist denn die Mad D-Femder Rute besser oder die Anaconda Rookie Carp
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Ok danke :m
> Aber nun noch mal ne Frage ist denn die Mad D-Femder Rute besser oder die Anaconda Rookie Carp
> Gruß Marcel



Keine von beiden! Sorry, aber das sind wirklich auch zu dem Preis nicht die besten Stecken!

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/16240

kauf dir die, das is wohl das Beste im Moment, was du für das Geld kriegen kannst!


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Was hältst du von der Kombo:
Yaris Majesti und Anaconda Macig Runner iii GT 5500
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

die Yaris sind angeblich gute aber weiche Ruten und man muß drauf achten, dass man auch vernünftig verarbeitete bekommt. Gab schon Beispiele, wo einiges nicht stimmte, kann man dann aber umtauschen.

Die Rolle is nich mein Fall! Was für Schnurstärke willst du denn fischen?


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ich wollte mir die Super G-Line Flex in 0,33mm draufmachen lassen 
Passt das?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Moringotho (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



lekdas schrieb:


> Keine von beiden! Sorry, aber das sind wirklich auch zu dem Preis nicht die besten Stecken!
> 
> 
> > sers,
> ...


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Wäre die Schnur in Ordnung in Verbindung mit der Anaconda Magic Runner iii GT5500 und Der Yaris Majesti ?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*



Moringotho schrieb:


> lekdas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Keine von beiden! Sorry, aber das sind wirklich auch zu dem Preis nicht die besten Stecken!
> ...


----------



## Moringotho (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

sers,

ich (held) sag nix gegen andere ruten etc die ich net kenne.
aber du tust das, oder warum fragst im eigenen trööt nach der d-fender?
und les ruhig mal nach warum ich zb die d-fender immer wieder vorgeschlagen habe... oh überrasschung ich fische die selber.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

lekdas, so ca. 230m
Und mich würde es auch mal interessieren warum du nach der D-Fender in deinem Thread fragst ?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Schneidy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hallo kroatiaboy

Ich möchte dir hier mal die Fox Warrior ES vorschlagen

Fisch die Rute nun scho seit drei Jahren und hatte noch keine Probleme
Macht spaß mit der Rute Karpfen zu drillen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Mit der Trendrute machst du bei wurfweiten bis ca 70m nix falsch ausser du sagst du magst eine steife rute, denn dass ist die majesti auf keinen fall. Ich hab eine und damit schon fische bis 30 pfd gedrillt, kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok danke  :vik:
Also es wird die Majesti mit der Magic Runner und der 0,33mm Super G-Line Flex #6
Bei dem anderen Zubehör ist noch alles offen also bitte ich um weitere Vorschläge.
Wie viel g kann ich mit der Majesti auswerfen ??
Gruß Marcel


----------



## lekdas (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Der Tröt mit der Dfender war mein Bruder. Der will eine etwas steifere Rute haben. 

Die Majesti ist für dich als Einsteiger absolut ok. Kannst dir dadurch auch mehr € übrig lassen für den Rest! 

Da brauchst dann in 2 Jahren au kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn du dir dann noch etwas steifere Ruten kaufst, die weichen Yaris kannst dann immernoch verwenden!

Die Rolle solltest schonmal getestet bzw in der Hand gehabt haben. Wenn du die bei nem Kumpel zB schon in Aktion gesehen hast und damit zufrieden warst, spricht da nix dagegen!


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ähm ja ich hatte sie in der Hand und werde sie im Laden auch noch mal "Testen".
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hab mit meiner majesti immer bleie zw 78 und 92 g gefischt und es gab keine probleme


----------



## Schucki (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

Ich Angel auch mit den Trendruten. Also bis 100g habe ich schon voll Duchgezogen und die Ruten haben nicht gemekert. #6

Zu den Trendruten fische ich die Trend Freilaufrollen (Freewheeler). Am liebsten hätte ich dazu die Okuma Powerliner genommen aber da war mein Budget einfach am Ende. Aber die Rollen von Trend sind auch nicht schlecht. Die werden nun so lange gefischt bis sie auf sind.


----------



## kroatiaboy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Ok #6
Gruß Marcel


----------



## White Carp (13. März 2012)

*AW: Einstieg ins moderne Karpfenangeln*

Was du vergessen hast, was beim modernen Karpfenangeln wichtig ist, sind die Swinger, damit du auch Fallbisse erkennst.


----------

